# What to do with Jalapenos?



## chuckhole (Mar 2, 2006)

We have a bumper crop of jalapenos this year. We are already drying some for jalapeno powder, smoking some for chipotles, canned some into B&B jalapenos (mmm good with cream cheese and a Ritz) and we already have too many pickled jalapenos. We even made some jalapeno jelly (also good with cream cheese and a Ritz). We have made a dent. We are down to about four of the plastic grocery bags full.

Any other ideas or recipes?

We just may have to make a 5 gallon batch of jalapeno wine for marinade but that uses only about 20 jalapenos.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Feed the rest of them to the chickens? 

It sounds to me like you are all set, jalapeno-wise.


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

Spread them out on a cookie sheet and freeze them. You can then pop them in a freezer bag or box. Requires nothing more than that and you can have jalepenos when you need them for cooking.


----------



## derm (Aug 6, 2009)

suitcase_sally said:


> Spread them out on a cookie sheet and freeze them. You can then pop them in a freezer bag or box. Requires nothing more than that and you can have jalepenos when you need them for cooking.


Yep, then you can defrost them whole and make poppers out of them in the winter.


----------



## crispin (Jun 30, 2010)

can you tell me what B&B Japelenos are? Never heard of that


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

suitcase_sally said:


> Spread them out on a cookie sheet and freeze them. You can then pop them in a freezer bag or box. Requires nothing more than that and you can have jalepenos when you need them for cooking.


 Thats what we did last year and we still have a few left over.


----------



## GrannyG (Mar 26, 2005)

Grill them....fill with cheddar cheese and wrap with bacon, grill and eat....so good !
Jalapeno Macaroni Salad is wonderful....just peppers, fresh onions, macaroni, and mayo...

B&B are bread and butter jalapeno peppers....very lucious ...make a wonderful dip when mixed with cream cheese and served with crackers....


----------



## Chixarecute (Nov 19, 2004)

Raspberry jalapeno jam is absolutely wonderful!


----------



## Tiempo (May 22, 2008)

I saute up a blend of all the different peppers that I like to put in chili, then divvy it up into one pot of chili sized portions, and freeze them in vacuum packed pouches with the foodsaver.

Come chili season, I can just tear open a pouch when I make a pot and they take up very little room in the freezer.


----------



## beaglebiz (Aug 5, 2008)

I was thinking of poppers. blanche and freeze whole (but cored)


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Bread and Butter jalapenos!( sweet and Sour)


----------



## oberhaslikid (May 13, 2002)

I made some of my own Rotel tomatoes. Diced some peppers in a pint of chunked tomatoes and canned them up. We add to soups.Have a Taco soup we add a jar too.


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

oberhaslikid said:


> I made some of my own Rotel tomatoes. Diced some peppers in a pint of chunked tomatoes and canned them up. We add to soups.Have a Taco soup we add a jar too.


I second this.
We use so many diced tomatoes with peppers for dishes all winter long.. andouille sausage and rice, jambalaya, hot and spicy chicken, great beef stew, spanish rice..I could go on and on.. oh, and chili!
You couldn't possibly can enough to get you all the way through to next summer.. you need to plant more jalapenos


----------



## Goatsandsheep (Jun 7, 2006)

> We just may have to make a 5 gallon batch of jalapeno wine for marinade but that uses only about 20 jalapenos.


Could you please share your recipe for jalapeno wine?


----------



## gran (Jan 24, 2009)

I also chop them in the food machine, then drain them well, wrap approx 1 or 2 tbls in wax paper & place in freezer bags. I use them in soups, chili, salads, etc.


----------



## judylou (Jun 19, 2009)

Another vote for rotel-type tomatoes canned. In the winter you can use them to make the Velveeta cheese dip, salsa, top burritos, add to chili, zest up a pot of beef stew, etc.

We also can mixed sweet banana and jalapeno pepper rings for use on sandwiches, and we make jalapeno-cuke sweet pickle relish (just sub the jalapenos for the sweet peppers in whole or part the relish recipe).


----------



## debbiekatiesmom (Feb 24, 2009)

ya know, this reminds me that i saw a recipe somewhere for candied jalapenos. i thought that sounded pretty interesting. now if i can remember where i saw that....


----------



## margoC (Jul 26, 2007)

tag. I also have a bumper crop.


----------



## Riverdale (Jan 20, 2008)

Sliced pickled jalapenos!


----------



## NostalgicGranny (Aug 22, 2007)

You can can them plain (not pickled)
http://www.pickyourown.org/canningpeppers.htm


----------



## LonelyNorthwind (Mar 6, 2010)

I have a friend who's famous for her jalapeno jelly, we all feel blessed to score a jar. You could send me some of them jalapenos!


----------



## homeschool6 (Mar 2, 2005)

Mmmm. Jalapeno jelly. It is good with cream cheese on a Ritz, but have you tried it as a filling between two Vanilla wafers? My DH fell in love with that when we were out of crackers.


----------



## LonelyNorthwind (Mar 6, 2010)

homeschool6 said:


> Mmmm. Jalapeno jelly. It is good with cream cheese on a Ritz, but have you tried it as a filling between two Vanilla wafers? My DH fell in love with that when we were out of crackers.


Try that ritz topping with a chunk of smoked salmon. Horesdeovers fit for a king!


----------



## PrettyPaisley (May 18, 2007)

Chixarecute said:


> Raspberry jalapeno jam is absolutely wonderful!



I just made some cherry jalapeno jam tonight and it is FABUULOUS! I wish I had more peppers so I could make another couple of batches.


----------



## General Brown (Jan 10, 2008)

Hello I make a strawberry jalapeno jelly that is awsome also with ritz and cream cheese. I also put them in salsa and can them with Mrs. Wages pickling mix. I put them in stir fry with stew meat that is really good.


----------



## Tirzah (May 19, 2006)

We have a friend that adds Jalapenos to Peanut Brittle. Tastes great!

Here is another idea:

http://thepioneerwoman.com/cooking/2007/07/bacon-wrapped_j/

These are awesome! My husband and I love these. I make double batches just to store in the freezer for a snack  We just flash freeze a cookie sheet full and then place in a storage container with the instructions on the label. Just bake 5-10 minutes longer if using from the freezer.

Peach-Jalapeno Jam is good too!


----------



## InHisName (Jan 26, 2006)

Another vote for rotel: here is a quick salsa recipe with canned rotel,
2 cans chopped tomatoes, 1 can rotel, 1 bunch cilantro, chopped fine, 1 onion, chopped fine, a few green onions, with tops, chopped, squirt lime juice, or lemon, 1 t or so of salt, 1/2 t cumin. Super easy with canned tomatoes and rotel, and yummy.

We also pickle carrots here with jalepenos.


----------



## Chele (Dec 1, 2005)

We brined a few of ours last year, and then turned them into hot sauce. We filled a gallon glass jar full of sliced jalapenos peppers. We added a couple habaneros and cayenne just for variety. Also added some garlic and a couple bay leaves. 

The brine is 5 tablespoons pickling salt to 2 quarts water. Stuff a gallon freezer bag into the mouth of the jar and fill that with brine and seal. Let stand at room temperature for about a month. 

After a month, drain the brine into a non-reactive pan and bring to a boil. Then place jalapenos, brine, and vinegar to taste into a food processor or blender.

We pureed for hot sauce, and we also chopped some of it into a nice pepper relish.


----------



## mommathea (May 27, 2009)

My kids even love jalapeno jelly. I make tons of it each year, and by mid spring my 5yrold dd is asking when we get to plan peppers again. 
Just today they had the neighbor girl over and they were watering the garden using their wading pool water and I over heard her telling the girl that they had to water the pepper really well because mommy makes the best jelly with them


----------



## lickcreek2 (Dec 15, 2009)

Where might one find a great jalepeno jelly recipe. This I would love to try!


----------



## mommathea (May 27, 2009)

I use the one in the ball blue book.


----------



## chuckhole (Mar 2, 2006)

Goatsandsheep said:


> Could you please share your recipe for jalapeno wine?


Here ya go. We got this from our local Wine, Beer and Cheesemaking supplier here in Houston. They are on the web at http://www.defalcos.com. You will want to let it age for about six months before use as a marinade. I like to make a wine and oil emuslion with fresh cilantro, garlic and what ever else may suit your fancy. One thing that helps emulsify the mix is the addition of Corn Syrup or Honey and a dash of Grey Poupon (am I a snob?).

A few tidbits about jalapenos -the seeds are not the hot part. Actually, it is the pith - the white membranes. Cut out the membranes for a milder jalapeno. A jalapeno coring tool (looks like a vegetable peeler) is good for making quick work of this. Also, chipotle peppers are nothing more than smoked and dried jalapenos. We also use Ball's recipe for Jalapeno Jelly except that they left it out of their newer editions and brought it back for their 100th anniversary edition. I guess it is easy to get a Texan to talk jalapenos.:bouncy:

From here down is copied directly from the Defalco recipe. 

*JALAPENO PEPPER WINE *
**This is a good cooking wine. Use it to marinate meat, or add it to stews or sauces. The process of fermentation mellows and smooths out the heat, and aging makes it refined.** 



MINIMUM EQUIPMENT:
Large food grade-quality plastic or earthenware crock (primary fermenter)
1 or more clean narrow-neck glass jugs (secondary fermenters)
Fermentation locks for each secondary fermenter
Plastic syphon tubing
5 "fifth" (750 ml.) wine bottles and corks for each gallon to be made
Large plastic sheet or cover for primary fermenter
Sodium metabisulfite to sanitize equipment and bottles

INGREDIENTS for each gallon of wine to be made:
12 fresh Jalapeno Peppers
1 box white raisins (15 oz. size)
10 drops liquid Pectic Enzyme
Water to one gallon
2 lbs. sugar
1 1/2 tsp. Acid Blend
1 Campden Tablet or 1/8 tsp. Sodium Metabisulfite
1 tsp. Super Ferment Yeast Nutrient
Montrachet Wine Yeast 

CAUTION !!!!!! USE RUBBER GLOVES WHEN WORKING WITH THESE PEPPERS!!!!! (OR YOU WILL BLISTER YOUR HANDS !!!!!)



PROCEDURE:
1. In the blender, using a cup of water, chop the raisins and the peppers. If you desire a milder, less spicy-hot wine, remove the seeds and membrane from inside the peppers first. (Remember your rubber gloves!). Put Into the primary fermenter along with enough water to total a gallon. 
2. Add the crushed Campden tablet, acid blend, sugar, and let stand 24 hours in covered container. Stir several times during this 24 hours. 
3. The next day add the pectic enzyme, the yeast, and nutrient. Ferment on the pulp, stirring every day for 5 - 7 days.
4. After this first week, strain out pulp, and put into the jug. Attach an air lock and ferment as usual. Rack and clear as needed. 
5. Bottle when clear and stable (generally after at least 2 - 3 months).


----------



## NostalgicGranny (Aug 22, 2007)

Chuck I made jalepeno wine last summer - it is flaming hot. Guarenteed to make even the most ardent pepper lover break out into a sweat!


----------



## Karen Kay (Aug 18, 2010)

oberhaslikid said:


> I made some of my own Rotel tomatoes. Diced some peppers in a pint of chunked tomatoes and canned them up. We add to soups.Have a Taco soup we add a jar too.



I have decent jalapeno crop this year. I'm going to can the rest of them and plan to use the recipe in my pressure canning book (already dried a bunch!). 

How do I make Rotel? Just dice tomato and pepper? Do you have a basic quantity of each that you use? Water bath or pressure can? How long?


----------



## SueMc (Jan 10, 2010)

Tirzah said:


> Here is another idea:
> 
> http://thepioneerwoman.com/cooking/2007/07/bacon-wrapped_j/
> 
> These are awesome! My husband and I love these. I make double batches just to store in the freezer for a snack  We just flash freeze a cookie sheet full and then place in a storage container with the instructions on the label. Just bake 5-10 minutes longer if using from the freezer.


I second these! They are wonderful! I usually finish them off under the broiler to make the bacon nice and crisp (watching closely).


----------

